# What are the top complete works by Mozart?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Symphonies 40 and 41....


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The String Quintet in g minor, K 516.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm listening to a lot of Machaut at the moment, pretty complex music and lyrics.

I somehow got involved in listening to Mozart K570, a piano sonata. It was so refreshing in its simplicity, it made me think of an incident in War and Peace where Levin, who's used to the high life of a Moscow aristocrat, is offered a glass of stream water by one of the peasants on one of his farms, where he's helping -- for the pleasure of it -- with the harvest



> Levin kept between them. In the very heat of the day the mowing did not seem such hard work to him. The perspiration with which he was drenched cooled him, while the sun, that burned his back, his head, and his arms, bare to the elbow, gave a vigour and dogged energy to his labour; and more and more often now came those moments of unconsciousness, when it was possible not to think what one was doing. The scythe cut of itself. These were happy moments. Still more delightful were the moments where they reached the stream where the rows ended, and the old man rubbed his scythe with the wet, thick grass, rinsed its blade in the fresh water of the stream, ladled out a little in a tin dipper, and offered Levin a drink.
> 
> 'What do you say to my home-brew, eh? Good, eh?' said he, winking.
> #
> ...


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Before starting my account here on TC, I would usually look for suggestions of works to listen in the lists of the DigitalDreamDoor website. Although any list of top composers/music is open to debate, in my opinion their lists are, overall, quite interesting. According to them, some suggestions for the Mozart works that you seek would be:

- Don Giovanni;
- Le Nozze di Figaro;
- Symphony No. 41 in C major "Jupiter";
- Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor;
- Symphony No. 40 in G minor;
- Clarinet Quintet in A major;
- String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K516;
- Die Zauberflote;
- Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major;
- Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor.

In my perspective it seems that overall the best works of most composers come in their final years, when they tended to reach full maturity, and this seems especially true for Mozart IMO.

The link to the mentioned website is below:

https://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-top10.html


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Magic Flute
Clarinet Concerto
Clarinet Quintet
Oboe Quartet
Piano Concertos nos. 17 and 20


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just about everything from K365 onwards!


----------



## Samehada (Aug 10, 2018)

Any of the late piano concertos or operas. For the sake of giving a more specific answer I'll say Cosí fan Tutte. The Act I quintet/trio is peak Mozart, unbelievable.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The 3 works I can listen to most often without getting tired of by Amadeus are his Piano Concertos 22 and 27, and Symphony 39.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

I warmly endorse the nominations of the later piano concertos and the operas* as the winners in a crowded field of ravishing works. 

*maybe not La clemenza di Tito, though I only saw it once and haven't revisited it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E flat, K. 364 is one of the greatest of his orchestral works. I prefer it to any of the symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Do not forget the "Grand Partita"


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

For me: all the symphonies from 35, the three da Ponte operas plus Zauberflote, the piano concertos 17-25, the clarinet concerto, the clarinet quintet, the 10th serenade (as immediately above), the piano and wind quintet, the divertimento K563 and the Fantasy in C (piano) ..... . These could keep someone busy for quite a while and still leave so much really great music to explore.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Just about everything from K365 onwards!


You are dismissing therefore some great works pc 9 for example. I also dont regard the last 3 violin concertos as inferior to many later works,

There are also later works - minor pieces like canons and dances that are not his best work.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I consider his best 2 works the Sinfonia concertante and Mass in C minor.


----------

